# safety valve opening on pressure switch



## brigadiergeneral (3 mo ago)

I have 2 pressures switches failing in same way. They get up to pressure and then open safety valve until they cut in the motor again. This is an old 2 stage dressor wayne from the 1980s. Very frustrated.


----------



## brigadiergeneral (3 mo ago)

Surely both switches can't be failing the same way?


----------



## brigadiergeneral (3 mo ago)

One of the switches is new. Why would it have the same problem as the old one? Please please begging for answers.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

brigadiergeneral said:


> Surely both switches can't be failing the same way?


What is the pressure that the safety valves are rated to release at and what is the pressure that they ARE releasing at? Perhaps they are mismatched with the compressor? For example, If I install a safety valve that releases at 125psi on a 150psi compressor, it would behave as you have indicated.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

brigadiergeneral,

tabora sounds like he may be right, do you have a pump model or few pictures? What does the tank plate say? something like "200 WP" or something else.

Stephen



brigadiergeneral said:


> I have 2 pressures switches failing in same way. They get up to pressure and then open safety valve until they cut in the motor again. This is an old 2 stage dressor wayne from the 1980s. Very frustrated.


----------

